# Distinto y diferente



## brazuca87

Hola foreros,

estaba leyendo un artículo en el periódico La Nación (Argentina) sobre  el matrimónio homosexual y encontré una frase re interesante:

"En tanto, muchos indicaron que 'no está mal llamar distinto a lo que es   diferente', al referirse al tema de la discriminación."

Esto dijeron los que fundamentaban en contra la unión civil de personas  del mismo sexo.

No sé muy bien como interpretar esta frase una vez que siempre he  utilizado diferente como sinónimo de distinto. Alguien me puede aclarar  cual es la diferencia?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brazuca87 said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> estaba leyendo un artículo en el periódico La Nación (Argentina) sobre el matrimónio homosexual y encontré una frase re interesante:
> 
> "En tanto, muchos indicaron que 'no está mal llamar distinto a lo que es diferente', al referirse al tema de la discriminación."
> 
> Esto dijeron los que fundamentaban en contra la unión civil de personas del mismo sexo.
> 
> No sé muy bien como interpretar esta frase una vez que siempre he utilizado diferente como sinónimo de distinto. Alguien me puede aclarar cual es la diferencia?


Para mí es un juego de palabras, similar al que nosotros usamos cuando decimos que alguien es "mais igual que outros".


----------



## anaczz

Não sei se não terá um sentido semelhante a quando se diz em português 
"Diferente, sim; desigual, não!"
que, geralmente, se refere à forma de tratamento (social, legal, etc.) dada a uma pessoa ou um grupo.
Por exemplo, uma pessoa que anda em cadeira-de-rodas, eventualmente, necessita um acesso especial (diferente) a um edifício. Caso não haja essa opção, ocorre a desigualdade, pois essa pessoa será impedida de entrar no edifício, sendo tratada de forma desigual, com relaçao às que não estão em cadeira-de-rodas.
Não sei se em espanhol é possível fazer esse mesmo jogo com distinto e diferente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Há uma música de um conjunto cubano com o nome de "distinto, diferente". Vale a pena dar uma olhada na letra.


----------



## Mangato

O sentido é:

_Nã é errado dizer diferente ao que não é igual. _Mas acho que o propósito é discriminatório.


----------



## Esplandiano

brazuca87 said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> estaba leyendo un artículo en el periódico La Nación (Argentina) sobre  el matrimónio homosexual y encontré una frase re interesante:
> 
> "En tanto, muchos indicaron que 'no está mal llamar distinto a lo que es   diferente', al referirse al tema de la discriminación."
> 
> Esto dijeron los que fundamentaban en contra la unión civil de personas  del mismo sexo.
> 
> No sé muy bien como interpretar esta frase una vez que siempre he  utilizado diferente como sinónimo de distinto. Alguien me puede aclarar  cual es la diferencia?


----------



## Esplandiano

Es exactamente lo mismo, es sólo un juego de palabras (mal hecho) que no conduce a nada importante. La intención del autor debió ser demostrar su capacidad intelectual, pero es lo mismo, jajaja. Ninguna de esas palabras es discriminatoria. Saludos a todos desde Argentina.


----------



## zema

De acuerdo en que ambos vocablos son sinónimos, pero me parece que el comentario no es inocente. 
Quien decía eso seguramente no veía con buenos ojos que se modificara y extendiera el concepto de _matrimonio_ para contemplar la unión entre dos personas del mismo sexo, porque no consideraba que fuera lo mismo que un matrimonio tradicional entre un hombre y una mujer.

“No está mal llamar distinto a lo que es diferente.” 
Lo entiendo así: “Que se le dé otro nombre a ese tipo de uniones y reservemos _matrimonio_ para la unión entre hombre y mujer.” 

Vale aclarar que en ese momento también estaba en discusión la cuestión de los derechos y, sobre todo, la del derecho a la adopción, que era el más polémico: según la ley, sólo los matrimonios podían adoptar niños.


----------



## willy2008

Distinto y diferente son sinónimos, en la frase usa los dos términos para no repetir la misma palabraen la oración.


----------



## zema

willy2008 said:


> Distinto y diferente son sinónimos, en la frase usa los dos términos para no repetir la misma palabraen la oración.



Sí, pero interpreto que en esa frase:
_llamar distinto_ = llamarle de otra manera, darle otro nombre


----------



## willy2008

Se refiere a que no esta mal llamar al matrimonio homosexual como matrimonio diferente, es para no discriminar, es como decir parsona discapacitada (con lo que no estoy de acuerdo) o persona con capacidades distintas, el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo es simplemaente un tipo de matrimonio diferente.


----------



## zema

De este artículo de La Nación proviene esa frase: http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1284898-postales-de-una-sesion-que-quedara-en-la-historia

  Hay una confusión en el el post que da inicio a este hilo: la frase en cuestión resume la postura de muchos que estaban en contra del_ matrimonio gay_ pero no en contra dela _unión civil_, sino más bien a favor de la misma como alternativa al matrimonio (que querían que siguiera denominando sólo a la unión de hombre y mujer). 

  No sé si algún legislador llegó a decir literalmente “_No está mal llamar distinto a lo que es diferente_”,  supongo que no; debe ser algo que el diario utiliza para sintetizar la opinión de varios senadores que presentaron argumentos semejantes a estos: 



> *Presidente (Pampuro)*. – Tiene la palabra el señor senador Basualdo.
> 
> *Basualdo (senador por San Juan)* – Señor presidente: …
> …¿Qué pretendo decir como resumen de todo lo que he visto y leído sobre el tema? Al hablar del matrimonio, una de las cosas fundamentales vinculadas con él es la posibilidad de la procreación. Hoy, se habla de matrimonios teóricamente del mismo sexo, que no van a poder procrear. Es decir que se trata de algo totalmente diferente. Y las cosas diferentes hay que tratarlas diferente. Si se quiere tratar igual lo que es diferente, se discrimina.
> 
> Sí reconozco que hay que legislar sobre diversos temas como lo hereditario, lo impositivo, la cobertura médica, etcétera. Lo podremos llamar unión civil, convivencia o cualquier otro nombre, pero el matrimonio es algo diferente.
> 
> Y no se puede hoy decir que todo es lo mismo. Si así fuera, mañana, van a venir los musulmanes a decir que la religión les permite casarse con cinco mujeres y, si no pueden hacerlo, se los estará discriminando. Entonces, los vamos a incluir dentro del matrimonio. Y en igual sentido, mañana vendrá una mujer que dirá que quiere casarse con cuatro hombres y, si no se le permite, dirá que se la discrimina, porque hay hombres a los que se los deja casarse con cinco mujeres. También eso se va a colocar dentro del matrimonio. Pero el matrimonio es algo diferente. Es para procrear esencialmente. En el caso en consideración, no pueden procrear. Entonces, es diferente. Y debe ser tratado en forma diferente.
> 
> Una persona con capacidades diferentes tiene que utilizar una rampa. Pero si se considera que todos necesitan una rampa, a la otra persona no le sirve. Y si no se le da una rampa a nadie, tampoco sirve a los que tienen capacidades diferentes.
> 
> Muchos de los senadores son abogados. Pero si ustedes se quieren inscribir en el Consejo de Ciencias Económicas, no lo pueden hacer porque no son profesionales en ciencias económicas. Deben estar dentro del foro de abogados porque son distintos. Eso no es discriminación para nadie.
> Trabajemos sobre una norma que prevea la unión civil o la convivencia, pero no hablemos de matrimonio porque es algo diferente.
> 
> Si se quiere algo igual para todos, se va a discriminar. Y si se quiere ampliar el matrimonio para que sea para cualquier cosa, no le va a servir absolutamente a nadie.
> 
> Hay varios proyectos presentados y si, por equis motivos, no se puede aprobar ninguno, dejemos expresado nuestro compromiso para trabajar en lo que hace a las cuestiones hereditarias, impositivas y todos aquellos beneficios de los que gozan los demás, salvo en lo que hace al matrimonio y a la adopción porque, en este último caso, un hombre solo o una mujer sola pueden adoptar.


----------



## willy2008

zema said:


> De este artículo de La Nación proviene esa frase: http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1284898-postales-de-una-sesion-que-quedara-en-la-historia
> 
> Hay una confusión en el el post que da inicio a este hilo: la frase en cuestión resume la postura de muchos que estaban en contra del_ matrimonio gay_ pero no en contra dela _unión civil_, sino más bien a favor de la misma como alternativa al matrimonio (que querían que siguiera denominando sólo a la unión de hombre y mujer).
> 
> No sé si algún legislador llegó a decir literalmente “_No está mal llamar distinto a lo que es diferente_”, supongo que no; debe ser algo que el diario utiliza para sintetizar la opinión de varios senadores que presentaron argumentos semejantes a estos:



De acuerdo, pero el post inicial pregunta la diferencia entre distinto y diferente y , según creo porque siendo sinónimos utiliza las dos palabras en la misma frase.


----------



## zema

Sí, son sinónimos, pero entiendo que en esta frase "_distinto_" está funcionando como adverbio y "_diferent_e" como adjetivo, por eso se presta a confusiones. La RAE no contempla el uso de _"distinto"_ como adverbio, pero en Argentina es muy común.

Y ahora me doy cuenta de que hice todo el rollo de citar el discurso por no revisar los foros: ya  habían planteado la misma pregunta en el foro de Sólo Español!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1864059


----------



## willy2008

-Todo depende del contexto de cada oración. Un adverbio es cada palabra que esté modificando a un adjetivo, verbo, o bien, otro adverbio.
En este caso, la palabra "diferente" está actuando como sustantivo, por lo que "distinto" será su adjetivo.


----------



## zema

willy2008 said:


> -Todo depende del contexto de cada oración. Un adverbio es cada palabra que esté modificando a un adjetivo, verbo, o bien, otro adverbio.
> En este caso, la palabra "diferente" está actuando como sustantivo, por lo que "distinto" será su adjetivo.


  Bueno, ahí me perdí completamente… pero la verdad es que entiendo muy poco de cuestiones gramaticales. 
Para no hacerla tan larga, a lo que iba es a que interpreto la frase igual que Calambur; no digo que sea la única interpretación posible, pero me parece la más lógica en el contexto de ese artículo:


Calambur said:


> ...no está mal llamar de manera diferente a lo que efectivamente es diferente.


----------

